# Blue Dragon tuna tourny report



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

After a 3 years we decided to enter the VBTT again so we stacked the deck with regulars such as Greg (owner), Jared (mate), jareds couzin, Bruce, and finally after a year we got a past client and good family friend pete back out into the blue. After a long look at our options our decided day was Friday and under stiff winds and healthy seas we put to sea charging out at 20 kts for a little area we had seen the fish previously a week ago. The lines in time was 7:30 am and at 7:34 we made it to the grounds and put down our troll with in 10 min we got a knockdown that was a short strike then 30 min later another the a king visited us for a bite. Around 1030 we were still marking the fish down deep but slowly riseing up so what was looking drab started to show promise the another short strike and i was getting a little miffed when it happened the long rigger popped like a bullwhip and the 80 was ripping so the well rehearsed plan came into action. Angler in the chair, everyone else madly clearing lines, first guy done one the back of the chair ...here we go last line and now were backing i get the back of the capts chair off and we start to come cack to her while she is on the surface 30 min into it she goes dow to play the death circle game but we have twin 6-71's that are itching to shut down any trick she had. 37 min into it and she showes herself and sounds then 10 min after that jarred wires her and greg deals the death blow with the gaff in the head and pete follow with a second in the eye. Soon 68in of BFT slides in the tuna door.

After a few high fives and a lot of ice we put her to bed in the canyon bag and changed the spread up a bit geared to the smaller fish and kept on doing our thing. 20 min later a dolphin crashes the long rigger and gets an ice bath. 30 min later our under piles on the WWFB and after a short fight we put the steel to a 38 lb under. Now we were in the game and a small bit of relief pushes some heavy weights off my sholders. that was our day.

Speed up a day later and Steve Wray pulled up to the scales with a pair of fish that pushed me and my team down to third but stuff happens and in the end it all works out. So all said and done Bob on the Finseeker took first ( couldn't happen to a better guy!!) Steve on the Ocean Pearl took Second ( Well Deserved!!!) and we took third, what a great party and nothing like getting paid to go fishing and getting extra money on top gotta love my job


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Nice!!! I was going to fish the VBTT with a buddy, but opted out. Sounds like you guys had a blast!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Purty werk Mike. We're gonna get up one of these days!


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

nice...my boss went and caught 2 nice tuna on thursday (can't remember the weights...) and a 10' Mako


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

if ya don't mind me askin...what was your payout for 3rd??


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice. Gotta love Tuna fishin.


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

bullisland said:


> if ya don't mind me askin...what was your payout for 3rd??


If I could put the pic up i'd show you the check. we didn't enter most of the calcuttas so we only bagged 3,660 but we got expenses covered and me and my anglers got paid to go fishing so life was good


----------



## bullisland (Apr 24, 2009)

kapoc said:


> If I could put the pic up i'd show you the check. we didn't enter most of the calcuttas so we only bagged 3,660 but we got expenses covered and me and my anglers got paid to go fishing so life was good


yessir!! gimme 5 bucks or a beer and I'll go fishin anyday of the week! congrats bud on gettin paid to do something ya love...livin all of our dreams for a weekend! lucky man!


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Pretty work Mike...congrats on the strong finish!


----------



## kapoc (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks gordy. now if i just can fill in the rest of the season ......economy still sucks!!!


----------

